# funny archery memes (pictures)



## BuckHunter_Kyle

Let's see em guys! Nobody take them to heart there's a lot of funny ones out here let's see them whether they be bashing or not they're usually pretty dang funny.


----------



## frd567

Don't know if this counts buy I found this pic. on one of my trail cams. during archery season.


----------



## Jellymon




----------



## auwood74




----------



## Skunkworkx




----------



## Heyman




----------



## dhom




----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Yikes. Either that's a bad photo shop or that woman is double jointed. Her elbow is jacked!


----------



## wbrandon




----------



## wbrandon




----------



## Kiltman

...


----------



## FoggDogg

Some of these are awesome!


----------



## 6xsteelers




----------



## TheTracker




----------



## 6xsteelers




----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle

Love these haha


----------



## Outback Man

I made this one for a couple of buddies of mine that are pretty guilty of doing it...but it applies to AT nicely too...


----------



## hunt123

Some of these are great! Hope more get posted.


----------



## wbrandon

Found this on Google. Haha for you 100 yard shooters that can get my groups from 40


----------



## Nomad022

TheTracker said:


> View attachment 2030913


Trying my damnedest to figure out what bow she's shooting;.... just can't concentrate!!:darkbeer:


----------



## gritsnfishin1

Nomad022 said:


> Trying my damnedest to figure out what bow she's shooting;.... just can't concentrate!!:darkbeer:


What bow?


----------



## greatthosu




----------



## enkriss




----------



## enkriss




----------



## enkriss




----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle

Thought this one was pretty funny


----------



## RTILLER

These are great.


----------



## jewalker7842

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> View attachment 2031591
> 
> 
> Thought this one was pretty funny


I'd figure that would be the Prime engineers...get it.....haha


----------



## Pulse76




----------



## Nomad022

enkriss said:


> View attachment 2031028


imp2:


----------



## string music

One of my favs


----------



## playswithstix

Good stuff, lets see some more


----------



## WI_Sportsman




----------



## Carnage1990

Nomad022 said:


> Trying my damnedest to figure out what bow she's shooting;.... just can't concentrate!!:darkbeer:


Hilarious!!!!


Pulse76 said:


>


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle

Man I'm getting a kick out of these lol


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Some good ones for sure.


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle

Just found this one lol


----------



## Pulse76

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> I'm going to hell for laughing at that one LOL



That's exactly how I felt


----------



## TheTracker

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> View attachment 2033811
> 
> 
> Just found this one lol


Ok but Mathews don't have a blowing up issue like bowtechs!


----------



## Pure Evil




----------



## onza08




----------



## juspassinthru




----------



## GaHuntress0724

Definitely my boyfriend's thoughts lol


----------



## nhns4




----------



## nhns4

Just a fun text message that was floating around.


----------



## nhns4




----------



## IA Monsterbuck

GaHuntress0724 said:


> Definitely my boyfriend's thoughts lol


----------



## bowdup

best thread ive ever seen! on any forum!!! laughed so hard at some of these!


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle




----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle




----------



## vhunter




----------



## adventurejack

Got any more?


----------



## Stringster




----------



## tmorelli




----------



## 19hunt92

http://www.funnymemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Funny-memes-bow-and-arrow-and-justin-bieber.jpg


----------



## ghostgoblin22




----------



## ghostgoblin22




----------



## jjwaldman21

ghostgoblin22 said:


>


How did you get my picture?


----------



## coilguy

ghostgoblin22 said:


>


Yeah they found out his Harley was really a 10 speed Huffy on Americaniron.com............... poor guy

CG


----------



## wv hoyt man

Ttt


----------



## Alpha Burnt

tmorelli said:


>


The other prostaffs are lining up!


----------



## Stash

How 3D started...


----------



## crazy4hunting

nhns4 said:


>


Lol. Randy is spent


----------



## dlamb11

View attachment 2034955


View attachment 2034956


View attachment 2034957


View attachment 2034958


----------



## bsharkey

tmorelli said:


>


this could not be more true in my neck of the woods. LOL
male or female


----------



## svernatter




----------



## svernatter

Not archery but it made me laugh


----------



## jamnss




----------



## WhitetailAce




----------



## jamnss

Hey hon if your tired, you can go sit down while I shoot.


----------



## chenashot

Disney's Brave. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## jjwaldman21

chenashot said:


> Disney's Brave. What's wrong with this picture?


A true classic!


----------



## hunt123

chenashot said:


> Disney's Brave. What's wrong with this picture?


The lady in the background is laughing and one guy is taking a picture. They must know what's wrong.


----------



## coilguy

Opps caught me


----------



## Don_Swazy




----------



## Trykon Mike

juspassinthru said:


>


That aint right , funny as hell.


----------



## jewalker7842

chenashot said:


> disney's brave. What's wrong with this picture?


ahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## shootstraight




----------



## wpk




----------



## unicornslayer




----------



## Pulse76




----------



## bbjavelina

Pulse76 said:


>


Just got thru using the same kit last week. Works like a charm.

I even have a spare. That a good thing.


----------



## Pulse76

bbjavelina said:


> Just got thru using the same kit last week. Works like a charm.
> 
> I even have a spare. That a good thing.


I've patched up nicks and scratches with one. I've also used black crayon. Does the trick temporarily


----------



## Larry brown

View attachment 2035363
View attachment 2035363


----------



## rook-e




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## jrandres

9


bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2035423


HAHAHAHA, I just busted up laughing in public


----------



## Fortyneck

rook-e said:


> View attachment 2035381


Bwaaaaahaaahaha!!!


----------



## jjwaldman21

Awesome


----------



## emerson

I like them , LOL


----------



## Hoythunter01

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2035423


Post of the week right here !!!


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## Twitko

I like this one


----------



## crazy4hunting

Nuff said


----------



## Stash

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2035423


I knew a guy who shot a Martin once, too.


----------



## Absolute Archer

Best thread on AT


----------



## bbjavelina

crazy4hunting said:


> Nuff said


Pretty much my all time favorite, right there.

Well, except for the Martin girls.


----------



## rustyhart

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> View attachment 2034130


I thought we were watching Scooby Doo.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Hoyt's recommended tuning kit for all their carbon bows................................


----------



## dlamb11

trucker3573 said:


> Someone help this slow guy out and explain this one??


It's making fun of Mathews. People always say the riser looks like waffles and they don't reach ibo speed. What I get from pic.


----------



## crazy4hunting

All I will say is its a AT classic


----------



## Pulse76

trucker3573 said:


> Someone help this slow guy out and explain this one??


Check this out: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/pancake-bunny


----------



## SHPoet

trucker3573 said:


> Someone help this slow guy out and explain this one??





dlamb11 said:


> It's making fun of Mathews. People always say the riser looks like waffles and they don't reach ibo speed. What I get from pic.


It's been around LONG before the waffle issue.

It should look like this....

View attachment 2036055


----------



## Absolute Archer

SHPoet said:


> It's been around LONG before the waffle issue.
> 
> It should look like this....
> 
> View attachment 2036055


Just too dang funny right there......


----------



## g_whitcomb

Oh buddy, I'm in! This is good stuff :-D


----------



## Heavy hoyt man

Lol sooo true!


----------



## dlamb11

View attachment 2036119


View attachment 2036120


View attachment 2036121


View attachment 2036122


----------



## Msokol13




----------



## Deadmoney0402

Subscribed.


----------



## Miked989

.........


----------



## crazy4hunting

SHPoet said:


> It's been around LONG before the waffle issue.
> 
> It should look like this....
> 
> View attachment 2036055


Yes sir. All I had was the bunny pic. Lol. That pic became famous.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck




----------



## IA Monsterbuck




----------



## IA Monsterbuck




----------



## primal-bow

enkriss said:


> View attachment 2031028


I have this stickers


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## Luv2shoot3D

Bump this back up


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## 5ringking

This thread is great !!!!! I found it whole at work and made time go by soooo much better

Keep'm going


----------



## Skeeter 58

juspassinthru said:


>


Now that's funny!::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## kylemcdowell




----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle

Man I'm loving these lol


----------



## droptine11

This is great haha


----------



## 2lunger




----------



## 2lunger




----------



## CamoCop




----------



## bojangles808

only a couple more weeks! cant wait for all the rage sucks i cant find my deer threads!


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## bowtech2006

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2038412


Lmao


----------



## jjwaldman21

bojangles808 said:


> only a couple more weeks! cant wait for all the rage sucks i cant find my deer threads!
> 
> View attachment 2038407


Instant Classic


----------



## g_whitcomb




----------



## eclark53520

chenashot said:


> Disney's Brave. What's wrong with this picture?


Guy on craigslist in my area has been trying to sell a recurve strung like that for about 8 months...

I finally emailed him about it being strung backwards and he told me I didn't know what I was talking about....he had been shooting bows like this for 25 years.


----------



## g_whitcomb




----------



## g_whitcomb




----------



## CaptainClutch

I'm loving the Hoyt ones!!!! Get Foreign.Get Hoyt.


----------



## FIB

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2037635


I laughed out loud at work on this one!!!!


----------



## coilguy

Bamm


----------



## dlamb11

coilguy said:


> View attachment 2038533
> 
> 
> Bamm


Winner winner chicken dinner!! I'm surprised nobody made one like this before now.


----------



## stromdidilly

coilguy said:


> View attachment 2038533
> 
> 
> Bamm


YESSS. Top three for sure haha


----------



## g_whitcomb

CamoCop said:


>


I did NOT give you permission to use my picture! ( by the way I got the eye thing fixed)


----------



## jjwaldman21

coilguy said:


> View attachment 2038533
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jjwaldman21

We need more Rage memes...


----------



## dhom




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## webenic




----------



## bojangles808

webenic said:


> View attachment 2038812


haha


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## webenic




----------



## Absolute Archer

rustyhart said:


> View attachment 2038612
> View attachment 2038613
> View attachment 2038614


This one reminds me of a letter that was sent to Lancaster Archery backed when I worked there that read. Please don't send another catalog to our house as we do not believe in killing animals, we buy our meat at the grocery store where they don't have to kill it first.


----------



## rustyhart

Absolute Archer said:


> This one reminds me of a letter that was sent to Lancaster Archery backed when I worked there that read. Please don't send another catalog to our house as we do not believe in killing animals, we buy our meat at the grocery store where they don't have to kill it first.


It's amazing people like that are able to take a bath with out drowning.


----------



## cretor11

webenic said:


> View attachment 2038873


Lol...my wife swears this is me


----------



## 5ringking

Im almost crapin myself reading these things. ... keep'm coming


----------



## Hidden Danger

The truth.........


----------



## Hidden Danger

Hahahahaha.......................


----------



## Hidden Danger

With help and input from world class archer "Levi Morgan" , Elite archery is pleased to announce for 2015 , The E5000..............................................


----------



## BowHuntnKY




----------



## BowHuntnKY




----------



## cgs1967

This thread is awesome. Thanks for all the laughs.


----------



## ahunter55

added


----------



## kybowhunter05




----------



## bbentley392t

webenic said:


> View attachment 2038812


This was me last year, and the year before... LOL


----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## TheTracker

vhunter said:


> View attachment 2034135


Hes the best bowhunter out there. [emoji23]


----------



## Gnhuntn11

Pulse76 said:


>


I laughed out loud on this one!!!! GREAT


----------



## Msokol13




----------



## jjwaldman21




----------



## coilguy

cg


----------



## coilguy

Drew Brees says:


----------



## Twitko




----------



## crazy4hunting

BowHuntnKY said:


>


So true as of late lol


----------



## ridgerunner280




----------



## j.straughn




----------



## G5hoytnuts

:set1_rolf2:


vhunter said:


> View attachment 2034135


:lol3:


----------



## webenic

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 2039235


Now thats funny....


----------



## coltd65

Tagged


----------



## Hidden Danger

It could happen.....................


----------



## Hidden Danger

So now you know.........................


----------



## Msokol13

hidden danger said:


> It could happen.....................


Love it


----------



## Hidden Danger

FrankenHeadz Rule..................


----------



## Hidden Danger

Wth?


----------



## dmoose66

levi would still win with it !


----------



## Hidden Danger

figures......


----------



## ccriley6

some funny ones for sure....
how yall making these?


----------



## BowHuntnKY

ccriley6 said:


> some funny ones for sure....
> how yall making these?


Just download app.


----------



## Hidden Danger

bwahahahaha...........................


----------



## 0nepin

Lmao


hidden danger said:


> figures......


----------



## Hidden Danger

....................


----------



## Hidden Danger

one more.......................................


----------



## rustyhart

BowHuntnKY said:


> Just download app.


What's the name of the app?


----------



## ccriley6

BowHuntnKY said:


> Just download app.


which one?


----------



## jdrhoads

hidden danger said:


> one more.......................................


Hahaha this is great!


----------



## MJR

rustyhart said:


> It's amazing people like that are able to take a bath with out drowning.


More sad than amazing.


----------



## Rev44

coilguy said:


> View attachment 2038533
> 
> 
> Bamm


Best one for sure!


----------



## ArcherXXX300

hidden danger said:


> one more.......................................












lmfao!


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## webenic




----------



## stork64

Best current thread on AT.


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## SHPoet

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


Ok... What is "OG"? I'm lost....


----------



## Absolute Archer

SHPoet said:


> Ok... What is "OG"? I'm lost....


"OG"= Ohio Giant. A legendary buck that no one really knows weather he is real.
There is a 170 page thread about him over in the bow hunting forum.


----------



## SHPoet

Absolute Archer said:


> "OG"= Ohio Giant. A legendary buck that no one really knows weather he is real.
> There is a 170 page thread about him over in the bow hunting forum.


Thanks!!! That's just funny!!

I had a fishing guide tell me one time... "There is a fish down there over 20lbs but no one has ever seen him".


----------



## DaneHunter

SHPoet said:


> Thanks!!! That's just funny!!
> 
> I had a fishing guide tell me one time... "There is a fish down there over 20lbs but no one has ever seen him".


Oh OG is real. They have three whole blurry pics of him as proof!


----------



## jamesbarba




----------



## Absolute Archer

DaneHunter said:


> Oh OG is real. They have three whole blurry pics of him as proof!


Yup and all at night.


----------



## JPR79

jamesbarba said:


>


What's funny in this picture? I don't get it.


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


What is exactly is OG


----------



## rustyhart

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> What is exactly is OG


He is the mythical whitetail Ohio Giant made up by the dickhead Ohio Booners.


----------



## jjwaldman21

If you must...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135056

100+pages at your own risk of hating yourself.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Here you go........


----------



## Hidden Danger

Should have seen it coming....


----------



## Hidden Danger

Lol........................


----------



## Hidden Danger

just wrong................................


----------



## Hidden Danger

this is true..................................


----------



## rhs341




----------



## stromdidilly

N&B DVD ftw!!


----------



## jjwaldman21

Amen


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## SET THE HOOK




----------



## SET THE HOOK




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## rustyhart

ccriley6 said:


> which one?


I just searched meme creator in the App Store and the one I downloaded is called meme producer and made by HalfMagnet and is free.


----------



## SET THE HOOK




----------



## SET THE HOOK




----------



## The X Moves

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## RuntCX2




----------



## ahunter55

one more


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Jellymon




----------



## 0nepin

True story


----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## rustyhart

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 2040641


One of the best on the thread m'kay, and if anyone disagrees they probably don't watch South Park, m'kay.


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## nhns4

My Elite pro staff package.


----------



## OhioBuckHunterT




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## vhunter

nhns4 said:


> My Elite pro staff package.


Don't forget the flashlight holder.


----------



## shootstraight




----------



## 2lunger

Fixed it for you Nick.


----------



## Jellymon




----------



## 2lunger




----------



## [email protected]^2




----------



## webenic

2lunger said:


> View attachment 2040715


I missed something on this one?


----------



## rustyhart

webenic said:


> I missed something on this one?


He's gone cut the fence and hunt where he wants to.


----------



## webenic

rustyhart said:


> He's gone cut the fence and hunt where he wants to.


I understand that, but was wondering why Elite? Didn't know if it was a jab at a particular person or just Elite shooters in general.


----------



## rustyhart

webenic said:


> I understand that, but was wondering why Elite? Didn't know if it was a jab at a particular person or just Elite shooters in general.


I assumed it was just cause the picture had bolt cutters in it.


----------



## vhunter

webenic said:


> I understand that, but was wondering why Elite? Didn't know if it was a jab at a particular person or just Elite shooters in general.


Because there VP and 2 pro staffers got caught poaching/trespassing a couple years back


----------



## nhns4

vhunter said:


> Don't forget the flashlight holder.


----------



## Hidden Danger

funny.......


----------



## shootstraight




----------



## Whiplash07

shootstraight said:


>


roflmao


----------



## Hidden Danger

That's brutal............


----------



## Hidden Danger

..........................


----------



## Hidden Danger

true story......


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## GGFerrier

coilguy said:


> Drew Brees says:
> 
> View attachment 2039340


Obviously not a Saints fan.


----------



## bilongo

+2 lol....


hidden danger said:


> this is true..................................


----------



## Hidden Danger

!!!


----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Skunkworkx

edit


----------



## Skunkworkx

edit


----------



## Msokol13




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Msokol13




----------



## rustyhart

The fact that this exists is funny enough without a caption.


----------



## rustyhart

Best I can find his show started airing in 2011


----------



## Hidden Danger

.............................


----------



## Hidden Danger

without a doubt.....................


----------



## Mallrat

Absolute Archer said:


> This one reminds me of a letter that was sent to Lancaster Archery backed when I worked there that read. Please don't send another catalog to our house as we do not believe in killing animals, we buy our meat at the grocery store where they don't have to kill it first.


That deserves a letter sent back to them starting "You stupid dipshi...."


----------



## 2lunger




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## rustyhart

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


Hahahahaha


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Hidden Danger

hahaha..........


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## recurveman

hidden danger said:


> Hoyt's recommended tuning kit for all their carbon bows................................


OMG this had me getting strange looks in Ruby Tuesday when I laughed out loud.


----------



## jjwaldman21




----------



## j.straughn




----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## shootstraight




----------



## jjwaldman21

shootstraight said:


>


Apropos after the last couple of posts.


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Anschutz

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## MossyMan




----------



## shootstraight




----------



## treetops




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## rustyhart

You'll get this if you watch the Simpsons.


----------



## SHPoet

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


That should really be Clinton....


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jlm81

Tagged


----------



## treetops




----------



## shootstraight




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## [email protected]^2




----------



## Hidden Danger

There goes the neighborhood ..............


----------



## Pure Evil




----------



## rhs341

People who buy.....Matthews, Bowtech, Elite write checks this way?????


----------



## jlm81

rhs341 said:


> People who buy.....Matthews, Bowtech, Elite write checks this way?????


And you shoot?!?!


----------



## Donjr721

Too funny, I like his show, theme song cracks me up. So does this picture
...


----------



## rustyhart

Donjr721 said:


> View attachment 2042739
> 
> 
> Too funny, I like his show, theme song cracks me up. So does this picture
> ...


Who is he?


----------



## Bow Me

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2040673


lol


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

rustyhart said:


> Who is he?


Spook Spann


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## Mallrat

rhs341 said:


> People who buy.....Matthews, Bowtech, Elite write checks this way?????


You can buy a lot of "sammiches" for "six hunnit and fiddy dollas".


----------



## rhs341

rhs341 said:


> People who buy.....Matthews, Bowtech, Elite write checks this way?????


Sorry.....I'm not a hater of any if those I just couldn't resist......I shoot Hoyt....soooooo Im sure I will get whatever is coming to me but I have thick skin, no problem .....all in fun


----------



## Donjr721

rustyhart said:


> Who is he?


Spook Spann, his show is spook nation


----------



## rustyhart

Didn't spook spann get arrested?


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## rustyhart

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


Stay injured my friends.


----------



## Donjr721

rustyhart said:


> Didn't spook spann get arrested?


Yes, and I guess again recently with his wife and daughter.


----------



## Outsider

View attachment 2043015


----------



## jjwaldman21

Pysiek said:


> View attachment 2043015


Perfect


----------



## IrregularPulse

Pysiek said:


> View attachment 2043015


hahahhahahah


----------



## Double S

*Please keep it archery related or we will lock this thread.*


----------



## Outsider

Double S said:


> *Please keep it archery related or we will lock this thread.*


Is it because of my post?


----------



## Double S

I've deleted over a dozen posts. Lets please try to keep it on the subject.:darkbeer:


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker

Keep it on target gentlemen and everyone else.


----------



## Jellymon




----------



## jewalker7842

^^^^ lololololol


----------



## shootstraight




----------



## Whaack




----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Outsider

shootstraight said:


>


Do I see it right? Is that bow derailed?


----------



## shootstraight

Pysiek said:


> Do I see it right? Is that bow derailed?


Yep, front page.


----------



## diamondarcher24

shootstraight said:


>


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that^^^


----------



## HOYTINIT




----------



## hunt123

Pysiek said:


> Do I see it right? Is that bow derailed?


There were several threads about it a few weeks ago. I sent F&S an email pointing out the derail and linking to one of the threads. Will be curious if they say anything in their next issue.


----------



## easyeriq

Tagged. These are great.


----------



## Mathews523




----------



## JZILLA Dubb




----------



## westernwarrior3

JZILLA Dubb said:


> View attachment 2043535


Nice! I didn't know this verse, and when I looked it up many of the translations actually specifically mention getting venison!


----------



## JZILLA Dubb

Even jesus is a bow hunter......


----------



## bojangles808

not that hard ppl keep it on topic


----------



## AK&HIboy

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2043622
> 
> 
> not that hard ppl keep it on topic


Post 808, from the 808!!!!!


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## bojangles808




----------



## Jellymon

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2043633


:set1_applaud::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Jellymon

...


----------



## Jellymon

Some more


----------



## bojangles808




----------



## vhunter




----------



## MADZUKI

vhunter said:


> View attachment 2043703


:lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## 4X4HD

Some of these are awesome! Very creative.


----------



## JB17

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2043622
> 
> 
> not that hard ppl keep it on topic


I think if you would have read past the genesis 27:3, you would have seen it was archery related.


----------



## thwackaddict

coilguy said:


> View attachment 2038533
> 
> 
> Bamm


Should have been Spook's defense?


----------



## JZILLA Dubb

Thanks JB17


----------



## maddawg0517

As a person who has read and created memes for years...I am gouging my eye balls out over how bad some of these are as they just don't go with the meme's intended theme or use. Taking a random picture and adding white text that is slightly humorous or sarcastic does not make a meme.


----------



## AR&BOW

maddawg0517 said:


> As a person who has read and created memes for years...I am gouging my eye balls out over how bad some of these are as they just don't go with the meme's intended theme or use. Taking a random picture and adding white text that is slightly humorous or sarcastic does not make a meme.
> 
> View attachment 2043972


Time to come down off that high horse. This is a forum and they are entertaining which was the purpose of the thread. They do not have to be professionally done.


----------



## SHPoet

maddawg0517 said:


> As a person who has read and created memes for years...I am gouging my eye balls out over how bad some of these are as they just don't go with the meme's intended theme or use. Taking a random picture and adding white text that is slightly humorous or sarcastic does not make a meme.
> 
> View attachment 2043972


A meme is "an idea, behavior, or style that spreads from person to person within a culture." So, as I read it, darn near everything on this forum is a meme.


----------



## skynight

People sure are picky about little meaningless internet pictures.


----------



## bojangles808

JB17 said:


> I think if you would have read past the genesis 27:3, you would have seen it was archery related.


I think if you would have read the title of this thread, funny archery memes, you would have realized that it was not appropriate to post that in this thread. Keep it on topic like the mod asked. Feel free to start a bow hunting in the bible thread if you like though, that would be a great place to post that kind of stuff


----------



## maddawg0517

I see this on here a lot...


----------



## Jellymon

maddawg0517 said:


> As a person who has read and created memes for years...I am gouging my eye balls out over how bad some of these are as they just don't go with the meme's intended theme or use. Taking a random picture and adding white text that is slightly humorous or sarcastic does not make a meme.
> 
> View attachment 2043972


----------



## maddawg0517

Good guy greg


----------



## maddawg0517

Jellymon said:


> View attachment 2044030



Proper use of meme...


----------



## maddawg0517




----------



## maddawg0517




----------



## Emitto

That was me! hahahahahaha! LMAO!


2lunger said:


> View attachment 2038399


----------



## Mankussm

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2043684


yes yes yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

maddawg0517 said:


> As a person who has read and created memes for years...I am gouging my eye balls out over how bad some of these are as they just don't go with the meme's intended theme or use. Taking a random picture and adding white text that is slightly humorous or sarcastic does not make a meme.
> 
> View attachment 2043972


Everybody run!!!!!!


----------



## BobH69

vhunter said:


> View attachment 2043703


that's funny stuff right there


----------



## Hidden Danger

It happens......................


----------



## AZBowhunt

*For you bojangles*


----------



## AZBowhunt

*For you bojangles*


----------



## 0nepin

Practice head locked and loaded


----------



## shootstraight




----------



## Kstigall




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Rypper1

Saw this pic posted by Michbowbender and had to steal it and add a meme. Thought it was a great shot!


----------



## ridgerunner280




----------



## SET THE HOOK




----------



## Hidden Danger

too funny................


----------



## ssmith10

Don't know if this one was already posted but saw in on fb and thought it was hilarious!


----------



## juspassinthru




----------



## ocxgeno




----------



## DougKMN

shootstraight said:


>


The truly funny part is this is the guy who speaks most rabidly against crossbow inclusion...lol


----------



## sddpse




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## bowdup

0nepin said:


> practice head locked and loaded


nooooo!!! I heard of a guy shooting deer with a practice montec too!!! Wondering why he wastn't getting passthroughs!!!


----------



## Jellymon




----------



## Pulse76

maddawg0517 said:


> As a person who has read and created memes for years...I am gouging my eye balls out over how bad some of these are as they just don't go with the meme's intended theme or use. Taking a random picture and adding white text that is slightly humorous or sarcastic does not make a meme.
> 
> View attachment 2043972


Anyone who gets bent about proper usage of a meme needs to get a life. Do you also read comic books and go to Star Trek conventions in costume? It's all just for fun....no one is trying to win a meme trophy


----------



## bbentley392t

maddawg0517 said:


> As a person who has read and created memes for years...I am gouging my eye balls out over how bad some of these are as they just don't go with the meme's intended theme or use. Taking a random picture and adding white text that is slightly humorous or sarcastic does not make a meme.


----------



## BobH69




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Catch ah #:÷% h slap if you can!*


----------



## AK&HIboy

*love this bow! Cant figure out to post pics?*


----------



## 0nepin

True story from today.public land hunter will get it.


----------



## AK&HIboy

*MY form and Grip is Solid!!!*


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Bow "tuned" broadheads, flyin off????*


----------



## X-file

AK&HIboy said:


> View attachment 2046117


Is that Jackie Chan?


----------



## AK&HIboy

X-file said:


> Is that Jackie Chan?


Yes, no chan tune my bow!!!!


----------



## AK&HIboy

*150yrd 2" groups!!!!!*


----------



## CBeard




----------



## 0nepin

Since elite's alway trying to catch Mathews ,here there new slogan.


CBeard said:


> View attachment 2046142


----------



## 0nepin

Elite 32.compact so you can run


----------



## nhns4




----------



## 0nepin

Elitist mind set.


----------



## 0nepin

0nepin said:


> Elite 32.compact so you can run


Lol


----------



## nhns4




----------



## nhns4




----------



## J-Daddy

nhns4 said:


>


Bling just got chubby seeing that one


----------



## nhns4




----------



## nhns4

J-Daddy said:


> Bling just got chubby seeing that one


Naturally


----------



## nhns4




----------



## J-Daddy

nhns4 said:


>


----------



## Goathollerbucks

Wow


----------



## AVENSTOKE




----------



## AVENSTOKE




----------



## AVENSTOKE




----------



## nhns4




----------



## 0nepin

Lmao


nhns4 said:


>


----------



## dhom

Some of you guys are extremely funny and you definitely have a talent for this. Some however should stick to reading them instead of trying to create.


----------



## X-file

nhns4 said:


>


That's great!


----------



## X-file




----------



## X-file




----------



## Elite fanboy




----------



## nhns4




----------



## Elite fanboy




----------



## Skunkworkx

View attachment 2046428


----------



## jtelarkin08

bojangles808 said:


> I think if you would have read the title of this thread, funny archery memes, you would have realized that it was not appropriate to post that in this thread. Keep it on topic like the mod asked. Feel free to start a bow hunting in the bible thread if you like though, that would be a great place to post that kind of stuff


Damn who peed in your wheaties


----------



## bstring

Everyone was having such a good time he felt it was his place to come and ruin it


----------



## Skunkworkx

View attachment 2046467


----------



## 2lunger

nhns4 said:


>


Ha!

Nhns4, nice new sig' line too. lmao


----------



## Cotton-Eye

Fridge raider.....lol


----------



## Absolute Archer

jtelarkin08 said:


> Damn who peed in your wheaties


He's a non believer we should pray for him before it's to late.


----------



## Chase4556

bojangles808 said:


> I think if you would have read the title of this thread, funny archery memes, you would have realized that it was not appropriate to post that in this thread. Keep it on topic like the mod asked. Feel free to start a bow hunting in the bible thread if you like though, that would be a great place to post that kind of stuff


You are joking right? Get over yourself.


----------



## JZILLA Dubb

bojangles808 loves this one


----------



## Msokol13

Meanwhile at the hoyt factory...



Looks good to me!


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Your land, my land.*


----------



## AK&HIboy

*???????*


----------



## AK&HIboy

*Catch us or copy you if we can't!*


----------



## GaHuntress0724

Msokol13 said:


> Meanwhile at the hoyt factory...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me!





This is hilarious seeing that's my boyfriend's bow and probably what he's thinking the guy from hoyt looked like that put his bow together hahahaha


----------



## Double S

Thread reopened. Lets keep the meme's Archery related and have some fun. :thumb:


----------



## X-file




----------



## nhns4

AK&HIboy said:


> View attachment 2046811


Word


----------



## Outsider

View attachment 2047050


----------



## sooner_hunter




----------



## jjwaldman21

sooner_hunter said:


>


For the Win


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## sooner_hunter




----------



## Gnhuntn11

Sorry I missed it, but what are all the links between Elite and Hunting on Private Property about??


----------



## Moose821

IA Monsterbuck said:


>


Ok this had me LOL @ work! Love it


----------



## coilguy

I hope this is ok......

CG


----------



## coilguy

This is better I think


----------



## Mathews523




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## bstring

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


It could have read: just finished shooting my Bowtech


----------



## jlm81




----------



## jlm81




----------



## wpk




----------



## jlm81

My wife sent this to me


----------



## BobH69

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jlm81




----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## bojangles808

nhns4 said:


>


hah one of my favorites so far


----------



## Sharp38ky

Hahaha


----------



## OhioBuckHunterT




----------



## MattR_WI




----------



## Tinfoil

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


This is what happens to you when you try shooting back tension HH Jerry.


----------



## kens

Nice.


----------



## jjwaldman21

Great form.


----------



## tialloydragon

Tinfoil said:


> This is what happens to you when you try shooting back tension HH Jerry.


Damn, you just beat me to it.


----------



## kansas_hick

Wish my hunting buddies looked like that.


----------



## tcamman




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## IA Monsterbuck




----------



## IA Monsterbuck




----------



## IA Monsterbuck




----------



## GGFerrier

tcamman said:


>


Ha ha ha, take one wheel off too!


----------



## BobH69

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## bbentley392t

BobH69 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


WINNER!!! :clap:


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Jebus

Saw this on Burt Coyote twitter


----------



## Jebus




----------



## jlm81

...


----------



## mwntnmuleys




----------



## westernwarrior3

mwntnmuleys said:


> View attachment 2053894


Hah. My Uncle just did that with my bow this weekend. Almost ripped his arm off too, not being used to a shorter valley compared to older bows. At least his fingers didn't slip!


----------



## 0nepin

I have seen this look befor


----------



## Ozarker




----------



## Ctrider




----------



## jjwaldman21

Ctrider said:


> View attachment 2054065


What you tell her: Come on Man!


----------



## roughneck1




----------



## Hidden Danger

You know this one is true.......................


----------



## Pulse76




----------



## Hidden Danger

..........................


----------



## jlm81

...


----------



## Hidden Danger

Bowtech fanboys be like..................................


----------



## Mathews523




----------



## FoggDogg

View attachment 2062494


----------



## norsemen

FoggDogg said:


> View attachment 2062494


Funny thread but this one will not be topped


----------



## dhom




----------



## rook-e

My kid made this today.


----------



## DaneHunter

norsemen said:


> Funny thread but this one will not be topped











Lol


----------



## rustyhart

What happened to the fat guy one I made?


----------



## jschins

Guessing it was removed


----------



## rustyhart

I would post it back up but it would just get removed.


----------



## caylej24




----------



## s1rGr1nG0

Nomad022 said:


> Trying my damnedest to figure out what bow she's shooting;.... just can't concentrate!!:darkbeer:


Bow?? What bow??


----------



## buckshwacker

Haha


----------



## Nubster




----------



## jpchaos

Get s*?t done. Haha


----------



## Nevada Smith




----------



## bbentley392t

Nevada Smith said:


> View attachment 2078621


Hmm, that looks familiar...I posted that first thing this morning in the general forum, and then the Mathews fanboys & fanboy-mod's threw a fit. LOL

I then received a PM from the moderator claiming that my thread was "stirring the pot", and it was deleted shortly thereafter...


----------



## Z-Rider

trucker3573 said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## jpchaos

Lucky for u this is a bashing thread


----------



## Outsider

View attachment 2078704


----------



## jpchaos

Owch


----------



## SHPoet

Pysiek said:


> View attachment 2078704


Classic!!


----------



## Mathews523




----------



## BowTechForever

My buddy texted me about shooting a deer the other night and he is a rage shooter. I had to send him this lol


----------



## Mathews523

BowTechForever said:


> View attachment 2087286
> 
> My buddy texted me about shooting a deer the other night and he is a rage shooter. I had to send him this lol


Friggin hilarious!


----------



## BluMeanie

BowTechForever said:


> View attachment 2087286
> 
> My buddy texted me about shooting a deer the other night and he is a rage shooter. I had to send him this lol


I'm gonna save this, size it about 5"x7", print a couple of pages of them off, then "strategically" insert them behind packages of Rages on the peghooks at Cabela's and BassPro...


----------



## florida life

BluMeanie said:


> I'm gonna save this, size it about 5"x7", print a couple of pages of them off, then "strategically" insert them behind packages of Rages on the peghooks at Cabela's and BassPro...


LMao that would be freaking hilarious


----------



## jlm81

...


----------



## BvrHunter

jlm81 said:


> ...


Best one Ive seen so far lol


----------



## Jellymon




----------



## Jellymon

Mathews523 said:


> View attachment 2087278


Lol


----------



## stork64




----------



## klinde

These are great!!!!


----------



## Whackinwolff




----------



## WarBoom

Subscribed


----------



## Double S

View attachment 2094515


----------



## NCBuckNBass




----------



## Sasquatch0431

wbrandon said:


> Found this on Google. Haha for you 100 yard shooters that can get my groups from 40


easily explained: shorter sight radius when peeing.


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## lance.stone.7

Still funny.


----------



## AZSpaniol




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Double S

View attachment 2114195


----------



## salmon killer

Double S said:


> View attachment 2114195


Best one yet !


----------



## recurveman

Double S said:


> View attachment 2114195



That is the BEST ONE YET.


----------



## Double S

I saw it on FB and thought of AT immediately. ️


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye

...


----------



## AVENSTOKE




----------



## recurveman

AVENSTOKE said:


> View attachment 2114226


OMG Mathews spares no expense on R&D what a building for the engineering staff. No wonder the NoCam resembles a Donut.


----------



## rustyhart

recurveman said:


> OMG Mathews spares no expense on R&D what a building for the engineering staff. No wonder the NoCam resembles a Donut.


Hey, don't be dissing the Waffle House.


----------



## lachypetersen22

Skunkworkx;1070964997
[img said:


> https://global3.memecdn.com/archery_o_2334349.jpg[/img]
> so true


----------



## rustyhart

lachypetersen22 said:


> Skunkworkx;1070964997
> [img said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://global3.memecdn.com/archery_o_2334349.jpg[/img]
> so true
> 
> 
> 
> It's not showing up for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## athomPT

webenic said:


> View attachment 2038873


This one made me spit up my Dasani LOL


----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## Hep




----------



## rustyhart

Saw this on people of Walmart,


----------



## mjsmitty




----------



## Elite fanboy




----------



## hdroadglide

Sorry about the Obama thing? LMAO.....


----------



## hdroadglide

Right on


----------



## hdroadglide




----------



## hdroadglide




----------



## hdroadglide




----------



## hdroadglide




----------



## Whiplash07

enkriss said:


> View attachment 2031028


I want this on a shirt


----------



## ArcherXXX300

So true...


----------



## Beat~

Sorry to bring up old thread like but this thread is hilarious


----------



## Albtraum13




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

hidden danger said:


> ..........................


I actually have great bloodtrails with mine!


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

I........................Couldn't help but make this


----------



## rustyhart

This ain't a meme, but skip to 6:15 and watch the way he draws his bow. I heard somebody talking about him on another thread and thought no way, but it is pretty funny. 
http://youtu.be/F1EbIWFaz_4


----------



## SHPoet

rustyhart said:


> This ain't a meme, but skip to 6:15 and watch the way he draws his bow. I heard somebody talking about him on another thread and thought no way, but it is pretty funny.
> http://youtu.be/F1EbIWFaz_4


And.... He shot the deer in the butt. Pitiful....


----------



## rustyhart

SHPoet said:


> And.... He shot the deer in the butt. Pitiful....


And didn't even put another arrow in him.


----------



## Richierich1105




----------



## Richierich1105




----------



## coop88

mwntnmuleys said:


> View attachment 2053894


A guy from work that claims to be all into archery did this to my bow. I about crappped myself when he did it and my wife saw my face. I won't ever draw back a bow by fingers and without an arrow especially someone elses.


----------



## kramster

tag


----------



## zze86

Jellymon said:


> ...


Did this ever get put on his DVD thread, lol

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2043665&stc=1&d=1410935958


----------



## bucco921

Very fitting for today...


----------



## rustyhart

bucco921 said:


> View attachment 2141721
> 
> 
> Very fitting for today...


How many was there? I only saw one and it was removed by the time I got done watching the video.


----------



## bucco921

At least 6 going at one time


----------



## RTILLER

rustyhart said:


> This ain't a meme, but skip to 6:15 and watch the way he draws his bow. I heard somebody talking about him on another thread and thought no way, but it is pretty funny.
> http://youtu.be/F1EbIWFaz_4


His bus driver made fun of his draw in another show, this is shortly after his shoulder surgery. Been there done that, I feel his pain.


----------



## rustyhart

RTILLER said:


> His bus driver made fun of his draw in another show, this is shortly after his shoulder surgery. Been there done that, I feel his pain.


I felt bad about making fun of him after I found out that in 2011 he saved two kids from a burning house, I think he's actually a pretty good guy, but he still needs to drop about 10-15lbs on his bow, and he should have put another arrow in that buck.


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Spider-Assassin

jjwaldman21 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


I still crack up with this one....


----------



## ridgehunter70




----------



## ridgehunter70




----------



## ghostgoblin22

not memes, but i thought this photo is classic and disturbing at the same time, these photo's are actually from a archery school promoting archery lessons ukey:


----------



## recurveman

Richierich1105 said:


> View attachment 2141400


OMG now this is so true!!!!!


----------



## rustyhart

ghostgoblin22 said:


> not memes, but i thought this photo is classic and disturbing at the same time, these photo's are actually from a archery school promoting archery lessons ukey:
> 
> View attachment 2146042
> 
> View attachment 2146043


Took me a minute to figure out what was wrong with the second one.


----------



## Outsider

rustyhart said:


> Took me a minute to figure out what was wrong with the second one.


Bow upside down and holding arrow with finger. Now that is advertising.


----------



## rustyhart

Pysiek said:


> Bow upside down and holding arrow with finger. Now that is advertising.


Look at the bottom limb too, I think it might be installed backwards too.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

the top photo is classic, shooting bows backwards that are strung backwards


----------



## lazyhubby70

rustyhart said:


> Look at the bottom limb too, I think it might be installed backwards too.


Thinking same thing...


----------



## poorcountryboy

tag


----------



## rustyhart

lazyhubby70 said:


> Thinking same thing...


You know, I guess it's actually the top limb, but I still think it was put on the wrong way.


----------



## Double S

I saw this one on FB.


View attachment 2150793


----------



## jlsmith1000

bojangles808 said:


> View attachment 2037635


OMG, I laughed out loud at this one.


----------



## rustyhart

I found this online, you can clearly see the rest on the wrong, or I guess right side of the bow.


----------



## Unicron

Wow so many people putting limbs on recurves the wrong way around and not figuring out what a grip or an arrowrest is...

This page 25 turned in a cringe-fest...


----------



## ridgehunter70

jlm81 said:


> ...


Other than the hoyt ones this has got to be the best one yet.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Jellymon said:


> View attachment 2090948


Post of the year!!!


----------



## Kwag

Skunkworkx said:


> View attachment 2046428


That's funny right there........I don't care who you are!


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## rustyhart




----------



## caspian

Pysiek said:


> Bow upside down and holding arrow with finger. Now that is advertising.


he's not holding it with the finger, it's a Mongolian draw. the problem is it's above the nock, not below.

apart from the bottom limb, my other concern is what's gonna happen when he looses that arrow with his index finger wrapped around it.


----------



## Bergs

That looks a lot like Jesse Broadwater



rustyhart said:


>


----------



## rustyhart

Bergs said:


> That looks a lot like Jesse Broadwater


It's Mel Johnson, and that's the greatest typical P&Y buck.


----------



## bownero

For the PSE shooters!!


----------



## crazy4hunting

Double S said:


> View attachment 2114195


Wasn't Fred against tree stand hunting? Lol.


----------



## rustyhart

crazy4hunting said:


> Wasn't Fred against tree stand hunting? Lol.


No, this is a quote by him,
When a hunter is in a tree stand with high moral values and with the proper hunting ethics and richer for the experience, that hunter is 20 feet closer to God.


----------



## crazy4hunting

rustyhart said:


> No, this is a quote by him,
> When a hunter is in a tree stand with high moral values and with the proper hunting ethics and richer for the experience, that hunter is 20 feet closer to God.


Cool quote. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Whiplash07

rustyhart said:


> No, this is a quote by him,
> When a hunter is in a tree stand with high moral values and with the proper hunting ethics and richer for the experience, that hunter is 20 feet closer to God.


Lol I like that


----------



## tayb0w




----------



## tayb0w




----------



## ArcherXXX300

tayb0w said:


> View attachment 2169088


Bwhahahahaha


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## RTILLER

Ttt


----------



## jpchaos

Haha.


----------



## Saint Hubert




----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau




----------



## Whiplash07




----------



## shootnrelease

tag


----------



## Wondermutt




----------



## Wondermutt




----------



## Wondermutt




----------



## Whiplash07




----------



## rkt




----------



## Whiplash07

rkt said:


>


ouch.....poor deer


----------



## LMacD

tcamman said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Jellymon




----------



## rustyhart

Jellymon said:


>


That's awesome if it's real. Is it?


----------



## ovation1




----------



## neednew1

I can't get enough of this thread


----------



## Saint Hubert




----------



## DirtySanchez

Skunkworkx said:


>


I made this like 8 months ago. Didn't know anyone saw it haha


dhom said:


>





TheTracker said:


> View attachment 2030913





nhns4 said:


>





crazy4hunting said:


> Lol. Randy is spent


----------



## Kstigall

Wondermutt said:


>


:chortle::chortle::chortle::chortle::chortle::chortle:

Bow brand does not matter. This is just funny!


----------



## Kstigall

ovation1 said:


>


This would be an excellent advertisement to draw Mathews customers. Mathew's customer base would believe it! :becky:


----------



## 3bladebandit




----------



## maxxis88

And I don't even hate Mathews.....it's just funny!!


----------



## evil04svtcobra




----------



## mhmhxd.2015




----------



## wvdeerhntr




----------



## killerloop

maxxis88 said:


> And I don't even hate Mathews.....it's just funny!!


Is that pole mtn version for the mat bows???


----------



## maxxis88

Another one


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## Decker

Some great stuff here. Lol


----------



## BobH69

been a slow month


----------



## Hidden Danger

Hahahaha.


----------



## Hidden Danger

He knows....


----------



## ahunter55

for you Turkey guys.


----------



## Hidden Danger

So some would like for you to believe....


----------



## jjwaldman21

Bump for more memes...


----------



## jjwaldman21

Seriously how did this thread die?


----------



## Jellymon

...


----------



## carlosii

rustyhart said:


> What's the name of the app?



Here's one.

https://memegenerator.net


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## jjwaldman21

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## 7thgenmt

bownero said:


> For the PSE shooters!!


best one yet


----------



## jjwaldman21

Your 60 Yard Groups:


----------



## midnight_f150

tayb0w said:


> View attachment 2169088


Lol


----------



## Nevada-Smith

My first meme:


----------

